# Hab grad was gefunden



## Fliegenfisch (12. Januar 2010)

Servus

Ich ärgere mich grad Maustot hab das im Netz gefunden

http://www.angel-schlageter.de und dann bei Neuigkeiten

Mein Hds hab ich als Komplettset für viel Geld gekauft.

Peter


----------



## Bassey (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Den Link kann man nur als Kunde direkt sehen wie es scheint...


----------



## Erik_D (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



Bassey schrieb:


> Den Link kann man nur als Kunde direkt sehen wie es scheint...



Steht doch da bei Neuigkeiten  
HDS ab sofort 200€ billiger


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Hallo,

nur als Kommentar: Der Kunde hat das Gerät vor einem Jahr gekauft. Preisveränderungen innerhalb von einem Jahr sind nun wirklich nicht aussergewöhnlich.
Und wir versuchen auch immer SOFORT Preissenkungen an unsere Kunden weiter zu geben. Das gebietet der Anstand.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fliegenfisch (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

NOCHMAL H. S. ich werfe IHNEN NICHT VOR.|krach:|krach:|krach:

PS Ausserdem wars es erst im AUGUST und von August bis Januar sind es 6 Monate!

Nehmen Sie es doch als Werbung für die neuen Preise hin.

Ich wollt hier nicht stänkern nur drauf hinweisen und Ärgern darf man sich doch oder |uhoh:

Peter


----------



## stichling-hunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Steht doch da bei Neuigkeiten
> HDS ab sofort 200€ billiger


Eventuell eine notwendige (und vorallem angebrachte) Reaktion hinsichtlich der steigenden Auslandsbestellungen! 
Die oft angeführten angeblichen Probleme, haben sich schließlich als heiße Luft herausgestellt |rolleyes


.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Die oft genannten angeblichen Probleme, haben sich schließlich als heiße Luft herausgestellt |rolleyes


Wenn man sich die Statements von der Geschäftsleitung von Lowrance und von mir genau anschaut, habe ich bisher mit meinen Aussagen IMMER recht gehabt.
Nur weil einige amerikanische Geräte hier bisher funktioniert haben, kann man daraus keine Schlüsse ziehen. Außer man will sich alles schön reden.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, selber seine Erfahrungen zu machen.

Übrigens war die Preissenkung keine Reaktion von der Firma Lowrance auf irgendwelche Diskussionen in Foren, sondern eine normale Anpassung an die veränderten Wechselkurse des Dollar. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Danfreak (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Statements von der Geschäftsleitung von Lowrance und von mir genau anschaut, habe ich bisher mit meinen Aussagen IMMER recht gehabt.
> Nur weil einige amerikanische Geräte hier bisher funktioniert haben, kann man daraus keine Schlüsse ziehen. Außer man will sich alles schön reden.
> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, selber seine Erfahrungen zu machen.
> 
> ...





Natürlich, was denn sonst. |rolleyes

Wechselkurs im Aug.09: 1,44
Wechselkurs im Jan.10:  1,45

logisch das Lowrance da gleich reagiert.

Das der Wechselkurs Ende Nov. 09 bei 1,50 hatte man natürlich übersehen. :e


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Das Leben ist leider nicht so einfach, wie einige das sehen möchten.
Nehmen wir Reiseveranstalter in Norwegen. Dort wird am Anfang der Saison ein fester Wechselkurs festgelegt, an den sich beide Seiten halten.
Dann hat entweder der Deutsche ein gutes Geschäft gemacht oder der Norweger. Je nachdem wie sich der Kurs entwickelt.
Genauso läuft es auch im internationalen Geschäft mit Echoloten, Autos, Unterhaltungselektronik, usw.
Sich jetzt einfach die Wechselkurse vom letzten und vorletzten Monat raus zu suchen und zu vergleichen, ist falsch. Wie gesagt, das Leben könnte so einfach sein, aber die Regeln der Wirtschaft sind schon ein wenig komplizierter. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Übrigens:

Humminbird hat vor ca. 3 Wochen ebenfalls wegen des Wechselkurses die Preise angepasst. Wie soll man das dann erklären?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich ärgere mich grad Maustot hab das im Netz gefunden
> 
> ...


 

hab mir ne flachbild glotze gekauft für teuer geld und 6 monate später 400 € billiger.
so ist das mit technik leider.
entweder warten bis biliger oder kaufen weil gebraucht wird.


----------



## Danfreak (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Das Leben ist leider nicht so einfach, wie einige das sehen möchten.
> Nehmen wir Reiseveranstalter in Norwegen. Dort wird am Anfang der Saison ein fester Wechselkurs festgelegt, an den sich beide Seiten halten.
> Dann hat entweder der Deutsche ein gutes Geschäft gemacht oder der Norweger. Je nachdem wie sich der Kurs entwickelt.
> Genauso läuft es auch im internationalen Geschäft mit Echoloten, Autos, Unterhaltungselektronik, usw.
> ...




Ach so, dann passt der Hersteller die Preise an und nicht  der 

Importeur.

Eine Reaktion auf die Diskussionen in vielen Foren weltweit, ist 

natürlich völlig abwegig.


----------



## mr-bugg (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Also sorry, ich habe auch keine Lust wieder davon anzufangen aber ihre Aussage war "ALLE US GERÄTE FUNKTIONIEREN NICHT IN DEUTSCHLAND " Dies wurde in einem anderen Forum lange und heiß diskutiert. 

Das war wie gesagt eine Darstellung "ihrerseits" Wenn sie möchten stelle ich auch in diesem Forum meine Bilder ein um zu untermauern das dem nicht so ist.

MfG Tom


----------



## Tracker (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

... ich würde mal gerne ein Foto von dem "schwarzen Bildschirm" sehen! 

.. macht mich schon ein wenig stutzig, dass sich nie jemand zu Wort meldet, der Probleme mit US-Geräten hat/hatte!


----------



## Hendreich (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Oh mann, es geht schon wieder los.:c:c:c
 Hab auch mehr bezahlt als jetzt, na und. Jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich. Hätte auch liebr gespart, aber wer kann das schon ahnen. In anderen Fällen ist das ganze Angelzeug im neuen Jahr meistens teurer geworden. Hab halt Pech gehabt. Ich bin froh das ich mir das Teil gegönnt hab und basta. 
Lebe geht weiter.

Steffen:m


----------



## Loup de mer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*

Mist, dann hab ich ja bei meinem HDS-7 nur noch 600,- Euro gespart |rolleyes!


----------



## Thomas1976 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hab grad was gefunden*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Mist, dann hab ich ja bei meinem HDS-7 nur noch 600,- Euro gespart |rolleyes!




Das wollte ich gerade anmerken.

Also wer günstiger kaufen will wird sich sein Gerät auch jetzt noch in den USA oder UK kaufen, da man immer noch bei jedem Gerät bedeutend weniger bezahlt.

Und wer trotzdem in Deutschland gekauft hat darf sich jetzt auch nicht beschweren.
Es ist/und war schon immer so das Elektronikgeräte und vor allem neue Technik mit der Zeit Preisanpassungen ausgesetzt wird, was wir ja normal auch gut finden.

Und der Dollarkurs spielt hierbei auch eine Rolle da die Aussage des Echolotzentums bezüglich des Marktes zutreffend sind.

Wäre es wirklich zum Teil eine Reaktion auf die vielen Importe von Echoloten nach Deutschland, dann ist das natürlich schon ein Hammer, denn dann hätten die Importe wirklich etwas bewirkt (was ich nicht wirklich glaube).

Und dann (so gehässig es auch klingt) sind die Leute die ihr Echolot für teures Geld hier gekauft haben selbst schuld wenn sie sich jetzt aufregen.

Wie in einem Posting von mir schon einmal gesagt, ich bin einer der normal die deutschen Händler unterstützt und normal immer beim Stammhändler oder in Deutschland kauft, aber diese Preisunterschiede sind jenseits jeden Verhältnisses.


----------

